# Mazatlan Probate Attorney



## piinc (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all.

I'm looking for an HONEST and Reputable Mazatlan Real Estate Attorney (Notario Publico) for a real estate matter in Mazatlan.

Any light you can share would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## chapaladon (May 18, 2012)

piinc, It doesn,t look like there have been any response to your post! 

Perhaps if you were to provide a little more detail, someone might be able to help you.

Do you need assistance in buying, selling, litigation? Are you Mexican ? Is the real estate located near the ocean? Where are you located? You may not need an Notario, it depends a lot on your particular situation!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think he is long gone ..... but I would suggest the Yahoo Group "MazInfo"


----------



## chapaladon (May 18, 2012)

Sparks! piinc will be looking for along time. LOL . If it is a probate matter here in Mexico, it could take anywhere from 3 - 7 years if it is fairly contested, and I have heard of some cases that take up to 15 years. Some have gone through a quick process taking less than a year, and then spending another 5-7 years to straighten out the quickie. Quickies here in Mexico can get you in a lot of trouble LOL! Anywhere for that matter,LOL
I have a friend whose family has been intestate (Probate Court) for over 10 years. 

There is a lot of property, and a couple of retail stores. 7 Family members, different government agency's and about 14 different lawyers. What a mess. What a shame! 
Hope we do hear from piinc, it could be a interesting read for the forum members. Have a good day!


----------

